
Yahoo mail not supporting + added to email address, locked out of hn account - throwaway951
I added an email address to my hn account, using xxxxx+hn@yahoo.com.   I am unable to remember my password, and Yahoo is not recognizing the +hn email address as valid so I can&#x27;t receive the password reset email.  I verified by sending myself an email to the same account, which bounced back.<p>HN does not verify the email address on the profile, and I assumed incorrectly that Yahoo supported this format.<p>Is there any way I can have the +hn removed from my hn account?
======
greenyoda
For questions like this, you should contact the moderators at
hn@ycombinator.com.

------
erik998
I think yahoo mail does not support it on the fly. You need to create the
aliases prior to using them.

------
throwaway951
Moderators fixed it for me, thanks!

------
Tomte
Email hn@ycombinator.com

